# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kada krenuti u rodilište

## mitovski

Evo zanima me kakvi trudovi trebaju biti, koliko trajati i u kojem razmaku kad bih trebala krenuti u rodilište.
Željela bih najveći dio odraditi kući jer ne želim ni drip niti lijekove protiv bolova s time da mi do rodilišta treba nekih 40 minuta.
Naišla sam na razne teorije. Neki kažu razmak 3 min, neki 5 a na trudničkom tečaju nam je žena rekla kad su u razmaku 10min jer da tada ima nekih sat vremena do poroda, a koliko čitam na forumu to baš i nije tako.

----------


## mašnica

I mene zanima...pratim... i ja sam čula razno razne teorije.... I mi imamo 40tak min. do bolnice

----------


## puntica

ja sam krenula nakon što sam 3h imala trudove na 3-5minuta
rodila sam 12h kasnije

idući put sigurno neću ići tako brzo u bolnicu.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Evo zanima me kakvi trudovi trebaju biti, koliko trajati i u kojem razmaku kad bih trebala krenuti u rodilište.
> Željela bih najveći dio odraditi kući jer ne želim ni drip niti lijekove protiv bolova s time da mi do rodilišta treba nekih 40 minuta.
> Naišla sam na razne teorije. *Neki kažu razmak 3 min, neki 5 a na trudničkom tečaju nam je žena rekla kad su u razmaku 10min jer da tada ima nekih sat vremena do poroda, a koliko čitam na forumu to baš i nije tako.*


Ako nisi već rađala teško ćeš znati razliku između bolova od kontrakcija koje te otvaraju i bolova napona za izgon bebe.

Moje su kontrakcije trajale neka tri sata, a napona za izgon nisam imala možda 15, čekala sam da se BILO KAKVI bolvi pojave u rasponu 5 minuta ali ja sam bila od bolnice 5 minuta....

Najbolje se sa svojim doktorom posavjetuj, on bi trebao da zna kakvo je tvoje stanje puno bolje od bilo koje nas sa foruma

----------


## mitovski

> ja sam krenula nakon što sam 3h imala trudove na 3-5minuta
> rodila sam 12h kasnije
> 
> idući put sigurno neću ići tako brzo u bolnicu.


uh to me i buni jer koliko sam vidjela neke su rodile brzo nakon što su trudovi bili na 3-5 min a nekima kao tebi je trbalo još puno
nekako sam mislila krenuti kad mi trudovi budu na 3-5min pa onda ispred bolnice ostati u autu ili šetati naravno ako ću moći izdržati
ne znam grozim se da me netko prikuje za krevet na 15 sati i da se moram raspravljati s doktorima zbog dripa i ostalih stvari

----------


## Zara1

u koju bolnicu ideš?
ako ti pukne vodenjak (kao meni) moraš ići odmah...

----------


## mitovski

> Najbolje se sa svojim doktorom posavjetuj, on bi trebao da zna kakvo je tvoje stanje puno bolje od bilo koje nas sa foruma


Nekako mi se ne čini da će moj doktor znati a i oni svi pušu na hladno i idu na sigurno. teško da će mi neki doktor reći čekajte do zadnjeg trena jer ne žele oni preuzeti tu odgovornost da se nešto ne dogodi.
Kao što sam prije napisala to pitanje sam postavila na tečaju pa je patronažna rekla kad su trudovi na 10min, a po iskustvima forumašica vidim da kad su trudovi na 10 min ima još ohoho do izgona.

----------


## Tončica007

Isto mi je kao i tebi ali meni do bolnice treba od 20-30 min ovisno o uvjetima na cesti (gužva, vrijeme...), ja planiram skužiti kad krene, ako stignem pred bolnicu i osjetim da to još nije to šetat ću okolo bolnice, bliže mi je nego šetati po kući...

----------


## mitovski

> u koju bolnicu ideš?
> ako ti pukne vodenjak (kao meni) moraš ići odmah...


 pa roditi ću u zadru, jer se selim na pag - mm je od tamo
ovo sve pitam naravno u slučaju da mi ne pukne
a opet i s tim vodenjakom su nam zaplašili a čitala sam na forumu da su neke cure rodile i 24 sata nakon što im je puknuo vodenjak
jooj ne znam zbunjena sam od svih tih informacija

----------


## Zara1

tesko je reci kad ici u bolnicu jer je svaki porod individualan
neke zene rode bez icega za par sati, dok druge rađaju dugo cak i uz drip

----------


## arilu

Ja sam krenula kad su mi bili na 2.5 minute (do bolnice 40 min) i došla sam u bolnicu sat prije nego sam rodila. Savršeno se pogodilo, samo to je bilo potpuno spontano, jer su se meni trudovi odjednom pojavili i to odmah na 3 min (valjda sam ove slabije prespavala :Grin: )
Sad me isto polako hvata panika, strah me da ovaj put neću ni stić do rodilišta. A ako sve bude po ps-u, krenula bi na 3 min. Sad već znam proceduru!

----------


## molly

Primalja nam je rekla da krenemo kad vise ne mozemo disati. Tjedan dana sam cekala trudove i uvijek su se smirili po noci. Tu noc se nisu smirivali, ali nisam isla dok me vec pomalo nije panika hvatala jer vise nisam mogla disati, a planirala sam u bolnicu. Spremila sam rucnike i plahtu za porodaj na putu i veoma polako krenula. A putovali smo oko 2 ili 3 sata, i jos sam u bolnici rekla da mi se cini da "mozda imam trudove" i bila samo 6 cm otvorena. Individualno je to. Imam u obitelji i onih koji su od puknuca vodenjaka (bez prethodnih trudova) rodili za 4 sata.

----------


## mitovski

Ajde cure, podijelite s nama svoja iskustva.
Što više priča čujemo lakše ćemo procijeniti kada da krenemo u rodilište.

----------


## dani1

Kao što si rekla, sve je vrlo individualno. Moj prvi vaginalni porod:
-probudili me trudovi na 1-2 min, nisam imala pojma da su to trudovi, nakon 45 min natezanja, zvanja hitne stigla u bolnicu 4 prsta otvorena. Dali su mi klistir, nakon toga babica me odvodi u rađaonu, 9 cm otvorena, rodila nakon toga brzo. Od prvog truda kojeg sam osjetila, do rođenja djeteta 3,5 sata.
-drugi vaginalni porod
trudovi počinju predveće lagano na 15 min, cijelu noć gledam televiziju i mjerim razmak između trudova. Nisu se spuštali ispod 7 min nakon 10 sati. Odlazim ipak u bolnicu oko 5 ujutro, kako bi se MM stigao vratiti doma prije nego se djeca probude. Trudovi i dalje na 7 min, a ja sam otvorena 8 cm. Hodam po rodilištu još cca 2 sata. Trudovi se spuštaju na 3 min. Buše mi vodenjak kod otvorenosti 10 prstiju i rađam nakon cca 15 min. Sve skupa od prvog truda 12,5 sati.

----------


## (maša)

prvi porod..-.čekala da prođe sat vremena nakon što su trudovi bili na 5 min...rodila 2,5 sata nakon dolaska u bolnicu
TRrudovi počeli u ponoć, ja nisam skužila što je do 3.30 ujutro,došal u bolnicu u 10.30 i u 13.44 rodila (još čekala pola sata da pregledaju trećerotku kojoj je pukao vodenjak)

Čitala sam da prvorotke mogu krenuti nakon 2 sata trudova na 5 min...drugorotke 1 sat nakon trudova na 5 min..

----------


## dani1

> Primalja nam je rekla da krenemo kad vise ne mozemo disati.


 Ja kad više nisam mogla prodisavati trud rodila sam par trudova nakon toga, pa sad ?

----------


## momze

mitovski, mislim da je to individualno i da se razmak smanjuje sa svakom novom trudnocom
prva trudnoca - vec sam bila u rodilistu jer sam prenijela
druga trudnoca - otisla u rodiliste kada su trudovi bili svake 2-3 minute; rodila nakon 4 sata
treca trudnoca - nisam isla nikuda; od prvog truda do poroda proslo je samo 5 i pol sati. trudovi su bili svakih 15 minuta i onda nakon sat vremena svakih 8 minuta i onda wooooom, jako brzo je islo

----------


## Fidji

Osim razmaka između trudova trebalo bi obratiti pažnju na intenzitet i trajanje samog truda.

Žena koja ima trudove svakih 3-5 minuta, a u trudovima šeta, jede, priča i pegla veš sigurno nije za rodilište. Obično tada trudovi traju oko 30-tak sekundi.

Sljedeća faza je kad žena, opet neovisno o razmaku u trudu mora stati sa svakom aktivnošću, ima potrebu nasloniti se na neki komad namještaja u trudu, ali još uvijek može odgovoriti na pitanje. Ne osjeća potrebu za hranom. Trudovi su produžuju na 40-tak sekundi. Tada počinje pravo otvaranje. Krenite ako putujete daleko u rodilište.

Faza završnog otvaranja (9-10 cm) je za ženu toliko intenzivna da u trudu više ne može govoriti, ne može hodati, a između trudova se povlači u sebe. Trudovi traju 60-tak sekundi. To je vrijeme kad treba krenuti ako je bolnica blizu.

Pred sam izgon žena često prolazi fazu tranzicije u kojoj se trudovi lagano uspore, često se javi strah ili euforija, izjave tipa "ne mogu više" ili slično. Onda slijedi navala adrenalina i nagla potreba za uspravljanjem. Onda je prekasno za odlazak u bolnicu.

Dužina ovih faza vrlo je individualna.

----------


## In love

> Pred sam izgon žena često prolazi fazu tranzicije u kojoj se trudovi lagano uspore, često se javi strah ili euforija, izjave tipa "ne mogu više" ili slično. Onda slijedi navala adrenalina i nagla potreba za uspravljanjem. Onda je prekasno za odlazak u bolnicu.


Ovo se desilo meni .-)

Mislim da je to jako individualno.
Kot mene je svaki put sve išlo jako brzo, prvi porod - od poćetka do kraja 6 sati, drugi porod 4 sata a tretji porod  sat i pol. 
Ja  nisam ni u jednoj trudnoći stigla gledat na sat i pratiti trudove jer je sve krenulo tako intenzivno da sam odmah znala da je to to...

----------


## Solange13

Iako je to sve  individualno, a Fidjin post je izvrstan i skroz informativan.... imam jedno pitanje.
Ako govorimo o brzini kojom se odvija porod, i distinkciji prvorotka/drugorotka, dali se misli na 1./2. POROD, ili 1./2. VAGINALNI porod?
Gdje spada žena (khm, ja..) koja je prvo dijete rodila na carski po tome?  ... putovat ćemo do rodilišta par sati, pa razmišljam malo... iako Fidjin post mi je, ma baš super.  :Heart: 
A u slučaju pucanja vodenjaka, jel ok tih sat i pol/dva na put po nekim vašim iskustvima?
A u rodilište udaljeno 4-5 sati?

----------


## dani1

Solanege 13, ja bih rekla da je to posebna kategorija. Moj prvi porod je bio elektivnim carskim rezom, do drugog poroda nisam znala što su trudovi i kako izgledaju. Moj vaginalni porod (dakle drugi) je trajao od prvog truda kojeg sam osjetila 3,5 sata, dakle jako brzo, a trudovi su odmah počeli na 1-2 min (zato sam i bila sva zbunjena jer nije bilo nikakve uvertire). Ja sam odmah otišla u bolnicu i jedna divna primalja me odmah uzela pod svije jer radilo se o VBAC-u. Dakle kod mene je išlo brzinom kako bi išlo kod drugorotke (ili višerotke), ali sve je to relatuvno, a pošto se radi o VBAC-u, razmisli?

----------


## mimazg

Sve je to individualno. Meni je u drugom porodu (prije mjesec dana) puko vodenjak oko 9 navečer, al nije puno vode iscurilo tj. curilo je malo po malo (prvo sam mislila da sam se upiškila  :Embarassed: ), trudovi su počeli oko ponoći u bolnicu odlazim oko 4, malac se rodio u 5.11  :Saint: .
 A prvi porod  trudovi su počeli oko 10, a u bolnicu sam otišla u 8 ujutro jer je bilo onak kak je Fidji opisala, cijelu noć sam imala trudove al nisu bili takvi da nisam znala za sebe (čak sam i manikuru imala i frizuru radila  :Cool: ). I veliki malac se rodio u 15 do 12, 3 sata poslije kak sam došla u bolnicu. I da, kad sam krenula u bolnicu trudovi su bili na svake 3 minute.

----------


## mitovski

Fidji je stvarno super napisla, sad imam puno bolji uvid u situaciju.
Jedino me još buni to puknuće vodenjaka, jer sam više puta čula od ginekologa kad pukne vodenjak nemate šta čekati iste sekunde u bolnicu. Pa me zanima jeli to baš tako jer koliko sam vidjela nekada od puknuća do poroda prođe i 24 sata. Mislim koliko je stvarno opasnost da se nešto dogodi ako čekam par sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka a trudovi na primjer još nisu jaki.

----------


## puntica

> Fidji je stvarno super napisla, sad imam puno bolji uvid u situaciju.
> Jedino me još buni to puknuće vodenjaka, jer sam više puta čula od ginekologa kad pukne vodenjak nemate šta čekati iste sekunde u bolnicu. Pa me zanima jeli to baš tako jer koliko sam vidjela nekada od puknuća do poroda prođe i 24 sata. Mislim koliko je stvarno opasnost da se nešto dogodi ako čekam par sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka a trudovi na primjer još nisu jaki.


sa mnom u predrađaonici bila je cura kojoj je pukao vodenjak. Došla je brzo u bolnicu ali su joj rekli da nije problem, da se neće niš dogoditi, da u nekim zemljama može proći i 2 tjedna od puknuća vodenjaka do indukcije (ako porod ne krene sam od sebe). E sad, ne znam, znam samo što je taj liječnik rekao, i znam da nitko nije paničario.
Ta cura je rodila u ponedjeljak popodne (a vodenjak joj je pukao u subotu navečer)

----------


## sirius

> Fidji je stvarno super napisla, sad imam puno bolji uvid u situaciju.
> Jedino me još buni to puknuće vodenjaka, jer sam više puta čula od ginekologa kad pukne vodenjak nemate šta čekati iste sekunde u bolnicu. Pa me zanima jeli to baš tako jer koliko sam vidjela nekada od puknuća do poroda prođe i 24 sata. Mislim koliko je stvarno opasnost da se nešto dogodi ako čekam par sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka a trudovi na primjer još nisu jaki.


Ako ne postoji neko hitno stanje da bi zbog njega trebala u bolnicu(npr.zelena plodna voda,ispadanje pupkovine,trudnoća prije 37 tj...) , tada nema potrebe iste sekunde krenuti u rodilište nakon puknuća (ako se dobro osjećaš).

----------


## mimazg

> Jedino me još buni to puknuće vodenjaka, jer sam više puta čula od ginekologa kad pukne vodenjak nemate šta čekati iste sekunde u bolnicu. Pa me zanima jeli to baš tako jer koliko sam vidjela nekada od puknuća do poroda prođe i 24 sata. Mislim koliko je stvarno opasnost da se nešto dogodi ako čekam par sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka a trudovi na primjer još nisu jaki.


Mislim da ovisi i koliko vode iscuri. Mislim da beba ne može ostati na "suhom". Ja sam se pouzdala u vlastitu intuiciju i sve je bilo ok. Slušaj svoje tijelo  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

> Jedino me još buni to puknuće vodenjaka, jer sam više puta čula od ginekologa kad pukne vodenjak nemate šta čekati iste sekunde u bolnicu. Pa me zanima jeli to baš tako jer koliko sam vidjela nekada od puknuća do poroda prođe i 24 sata. Mislim koliko je stvarno opasnost da se nešto dogodi ako čekam par sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka a trudovi na primjer još nisu jaki.


Ja sam baš to pitanje postavila Odentu, s obizom da na trudničkim tečajevima navode rizik od  prolapsa pupkovine i infekcije kao najjači razlog zašto bi se trebalo ODMAH ići u bolnicu.

Dakle, odgovor je bio ovakav: Ako se pupkovina ne ukaže odmah zajedno s vodom koja iscuri, nema opasnosti od prolapsa pupkovine jer se glavica bebe spusti i "zatvori" prolaz. Ukoliko pupkovina ispadne, treba hitno ići u bolnicu u ležećem položaju s podignutim kukovima i još bi bilo dobro da netko pridržava pupkovinu "nazad unutra".

Opasnost od infekcije se povećava sa svakim vaginalnim pregledom, pa budi svjesna da čim prije dođeš u bolnicu to će više pregleda biti (u našim bolnicama se obično nakon određenog vremena ženi počinje davati antibiotik).

U UK se žena s napuknutim vodenjakom ne zaprima u rodilište odmah, ako nema još trudova.

----------


## eris

Ovako, treći porod, prvi trud ujutro u 4 sata, zatim do podne ide serija jačih, slabijih i i pokoji rasturajući. Nakon tuširanja prestanak, na nekih sat vremena(ja mislila lažni trudovi) ali onda opet nakon ručka, oko 4 popodne idu oni pravi. Nisam gledala toliko na razmak između trudova, kao momenat za kretanje za bolnicu(iako mi je bolnica 20 minuta) već više kvalitetu samih trudova, kad je u jednom satu bilo više onih rasturajućih, koji dođu bez najave i traju po 40-50 sekundi, od onih osrednjeg i slabijeg inteziteta, znala sam da otvaranje ide dobro. Kada više nisam mogla razgovarati ni sa jednom osobom u kući niti sam mogla slušati ikakve zvukove, i tražila sam da mi bude mrak, i htjela sam da budem sama, znala sam da je vrijeme da krenem. Ovo je neko tako lijepo opisao ovdje na rodi, i ja sam poslušala, krenula kad sam vidjela da više ne mogu skriti bolni grč sa lica, a nisam htjela djecu prepadati dalje, provela jedan sat i 10 minuita u bolnici i rodila. Ali ovaj out se nisam nimalo bojala.

----------


## Tonja_1

moje iskustvo je samo još jedna iznimka koja potvrđuje kako nema pravila... dva dana prije poroda sam na kontroli bila otvorena 4cm, ctg je očitavao trudove koje nisam uopće osjetila. doktori su prognozirali ekspresni porod. oko 5 ujutro sam osjetila treći jako trud i probudila mm-a kako bi mu rekla da je počelo, čim sam se krenula dići iz kreveta je pukao vodenjak i to ne tako da je curilo nego sam potop napravila. trudovi su mi odmah bili na 5-7 minuta. oko 7 ujutro sam došla u rodilište i dalje 4 cm otvorena a trudovi su me šibali na 5 minuta razmaka od samog početka, nikakve uvertire nije bilo. 
rodila sam u 20.50 navečer. 
ALI: ponela sam loptu i hopsala po njoj dokle god sam mogla, ali trudovi su bili prejaki i ja sam na svoje iznenađenje tražila da malo legnem što je najveća pogreška koju sam napravila jer se više nisam digla. oko 14h, nakon 9 sati trudova sam bila 9 cm otvorena i otišla u box gdje sam s mužem provela idućih 7 sati. trudovi su bili preslabi za taj jedan cm, a prejaki za mene da bi ih izdržala. odbijala sam drip i to sve odrađivala ležeći na leđima. na kraju sam oko 18h sati pristala na drip i od tada do izgona sam između trudova imala potpuno povlačenje u sebe, mm misli kako sam zapravo padala u nesvjest. bila sam uvjerena kako ja to ne mogu, razočarana od svoga tijela, htjela sam iz kože iskočiti. toliko sam se predala da se nisam ni na wc tražila nego su mi dva puta uvodili kateter.
sada me dijeli 8 tjedana od poroda i jedva čekam. puno sam se pripremala i prvi puta ali me bilo previše strah i sva sam zablokirala i bila skroz pasivna. jedino sam se držala disanja. sada, leći ću na leđa samo ako mi noge polome. znam da ja to mogu, vjerujem u sebe i svoje tijelo i odraditi ćemo to zajedno najbolje što možemo.

----------


## mitovski

Evo da se javim pošto sam otvorila ovu temu. Sad sam 39tj i očekujem svaki dan i sad i prije sam postavljala pitanje u vezi puknuća vodenjaka i kretanja u bolnicu. Ali sad imam prošireno pitanje. Naime u 32 tj u brisu nađen BHS-B, popila antibiotik ali briseve više nisu ponavljali jer su rekli da ću na porodu morati primiti profilaksu i sad me zanima dali zbog toaga ako mi pukne vodenjak moram stvarno baš odmah u bolnicu.

----------


## Anemona

> Evo da se javim pošto sam otvorila ovu temu. Sad sam 39tj i očekujem svaki dan i sad i prije sam postavljala pitanje u vezi puknuća vodenjaka i kretanja u bolnicu. Ali sad imam prošireno pitanje. Naime u 32 tj u brisu nađen BHS-B, popila antibiotik ali briseve više nisu ponavljali jer su rekli da ću na porodu morati primiti profilaksu i sad me zanima dali zbog toaga ako mi pukne vodenjak moram stvarno baš odmah u bolnicu.


Ja bih rekla da moraš, to će vjerojatno reči i dr. Obavezno konzultiraj dr., jer to sad više nije "redovno stanje". 
Meni je pronađen Streptokok u urinu negdje oko 8. tjedna (brisevi sterilni), popila antibiotik, na niti jednoj više urinokulturi nije bilo bakterije, pa sam opet dobila antibiotik na porodu "za svaki slučaj". Dobiva se odmah po dolasku i svaka 4 sata cijelo vrijeme trajanja poroda.

----------


## visibaba24

evo ako kome mogu pomoći oko toga kad treba krenuti u bolnicu vodenjak mi je puknuo oko 4 u jutro, a trudovi su me uvatili oko 5, oko pola 11 sam krenula u bolnicu kad su trudovi bili svakih 3 minute, klistirali su me, stavili su me u boks i u 11.40 rodila sam prekrasnu curicu, leu, porod je prošao bez problema, mogu reći da mi je zubobolja gora od poroda, kad bi mi svaki porod bio takav rodila bi još desetero dijece

----------


## DiLala

Fidji je super opisala, ja baš lutam po temama i zapitkujem i nema odgovora, nadam se da ću dobro procijeniti po Fidjinim "uputama", 3 mi je porod ali eto - zaboravi se iz ko zna kojih razloga. Sad sam 39 tjedan i imam nekakve valjda "trudove", no nisu jako bolni .... procjenjujem situaciju. Inače do rodilišta imam sat i pol.
ma bit će super! I da - meni vodenjak u prva dva poroda nije puknuo tak da to ne čekam. Samo trudove pratim - računam da ću krenut kad budu trajali do 50 sek, za sada traju najviše 15 sek.

----------


## DiLala

Nema tu odgovora na pitanje "Kada krenuti...?". Evo ja krenula tu nedjelju u 23.00 - trudovi su bili na razmak 10 min ali nisu bili jaki. Tražila sam mir no svejedno nisu bili žestoki, na ljestvici od 1-10 to bi bila 5.
Stigli smo u 1.00 u RI i rodila u 5.20! U vodi! I bilo je prekrasno, curica je bila gotovo cijelo vrijeme sa mnom.
Sretno svima!

----------


## S2000

:Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaina

Kada krenuti? - definitivno nema određenog pravila, ja sam od početka trudove imala svakih 6 min, a trajalo je sve skupa cca 17 h, a trudovi za izgon su mi trajali oko 4 i pol sata tako da ti je to hm.... Jedino kad znaš da stvarno trebaš krenut je kad ti pukne vodenjak, meni su ga bušili tako da ja mogu elegantno drugi puta i doma rodit ako ću čekat da pukne, a opet nije ni svaki porod isti... a sretno svima i držim fige da stignete taman na zadnja dva truda da Vas ne muče, pussa

----------


## Death-of-Art

odgađala sam maksimalno. al ono stvarno maksimalno.
počeli mi trudovi lagani...i trpila sam ih doma dobrih...12ak sati...
dok razmak nije bio ful onako mali... minutu?

došla u rodilište...trud na trudu...a ono jedva dva prsta otvorena!
sačuvaj me bože :D

već sam vidjela kako ću se tamo mučiti tri dana...
ali sam rekla kao ono:
"gledajte. bojim se dripa. neću."

nakon toga sam ih čak pitala:
"jel mogu ja pobjeć ako mi bude loše ? nećete me vezati za krevet?"

onda su skužili valjda da bih fakat bila u stanju pobjeć pa su me nadrogirali epiduralnom anestezijom i tako sam se do izgona samo valjala bezveze po krevetu...
tih 5 sati je prilično brzo prošlo, kako i ne bi kad sam brojala leptire i bumbare i kaj ti ja znam....
i tako sam se eto otvorila pod tim dripom i epiduralnom 10 prstiju vrlo brzo i eto.

idući put ne znam...mislim da ću čekati baš onu fazu trudova kad osjećaš ko da ćeš se pokakati.

----------


## lidać2

mene je najveca panika da se ne porodim putem do bolnice tako da na nekih 10min planiram krenuti za bolnicu...koliko god dugo bila tamo barem cu se sigurnije osjecati...

----------


## a.k.

Tako nekako slicno i ja razmisljam, u bolnici ce mi bar reci u kojoj sam fazi. Ali isto ne bih htjela doci bas prerano. 
Mene zanima koja je zapravo razlika izmedju laznih i pravih trudova, ja lazne imam vec neko vrijeme i ponekad ih ni ne osjetim, jednom sam imala jedan kad sam bila na ctg-u, on ga je zabiljezio, ja nisam skoro nist osjetila. Procitala sam u nekoj literaturi da su pravi trudovi bolniji od laznih i da se bol siri na kriza i noge, ali isto nisam sigurna da cu skuziti ako se to desi jer me ionako bole noge.

----------


## Anemona

Da rodim još 100 puta valjda ne bih znala prepoznati "prave" trudove. Moji su bili baš slični menstrualnim bolovima i kasnije su se pojačavali.
Inače još sad nakon 3 godine kad imam menstruaciju i kad me ulove menstrualni bolovi po noći, svaki put sanjam da rađam.
Ne kao loše iskustvo, nego me jednostavno ta jednaka bol podsjeti na porod.

----------


## DiLala

Anemona tako je i kod mene, trudovi su upravo kao menstrualna bol (naravno oni zadnji žestoki nemaju baš veze sa menstrualnom boli), iz početka su ti trudovi meni čak i ugodni, nekako topli i nježni kao da nježno otvaraju i "tope" maternicu, no meni se ta bol nikad ne širi na leđa ni na noge. Individualno očito. Treba slušati i intuiciju pogotovo mame koje su već rađale pa znaju otprilike kako dišu, a ni za prvi put ne treba opet odmah bježati jer prvi porod je obično duži. Meni je 1. trajao od početka truda do kraja gotovo 20 h, drugi oko 4 h, a treći opet duže.... oko 11-12 h (s time da je cijelo vrijeme bilo ugodno osim zadnjih 15 min). Nema pravila.

----------


## a.k.

Ja nemam bolne menge pa bas i ne znam kakva je to menstrualana bol. Ali valjda cu skuziti

----------


## jelena.O

a.k. ja sam iste sreće ko i ti , i valjda ni ovaj put neću skužiti trudove, a pošto opet vjerovatno idem na carski , i svejedno mi je.

----------


## mdodig

Ja u prvoj trudnoći nisam uopće imala trudove.  :Smile: 
Na pregledu plodne vode dr. mi je rekla da sam otvorena 5 prstiju i da idem u rodilište.
Sad me hvata panika da opet neću imati trudove i kako ću znati ako ne prenesem.
Valjda će me bar na kraju uhvatiti (s prvim su mi odmah dali drip  :Sad:  tako da ne znam).

----------


## Beti3

_Dakle, odgovor je bio ovakav: Ako se pupkovina ne ukaže odmah zajedno s vodom koja iscuri, nema opasnosti od prolapsa pupkovine jer se glavica bebe spusti i "zatvori" prolaz. Ukoliko pupkovina ispadne, treba hitno ići u bolnicu u ležećem položaju s podignutim kukovima i još bi bilo dobro da netko pridržava pupkovinu "nazad unutra"._
POSLID- ovo mi nije jasno. Pupkovina ne mora ispasti da se vidi , dovoljno je 2-3 cm pupkovine da bi bila stisnuta između glavice i kosti zdjelice na otvoru maternice, a to ne možemo vidjeti ,ni osjetiti. 
Mislim da se nitko ne smije igrati s odgađanjem odlaska u rodilište, jer kod poroda je najvažnije *živo i zdravo dijete*, daleko važnije od maminog komoditeta, straha ili sati u bolnici.. Čim pukne vodenjak, odmah u bolnicu, bez uređivanja i što je moguće više ležeći. U 99 % slučajeva sve će biti u najboljem redu i za mamu i za bebu, ali ja sam dio onih 1% i to zbog pupčane vrpce i nek ostanem sama zauvijek u tih 1%, neka više nikad nitko to ne doživi.
Ja sam vam samo napisala moje iskustvo, moj slučaj i moje mišljenje. Svatko će naravno odlučiti sam. Ostalo troje djece sam čekala i sretno dočekala na sigurnom - u rodilištu.

----------


## mašnica

Rodila sam prije 7dana, u 37.tj. Evo kako je kod mene islo: lagane trudove (mislila sam kontrakcije) sam imala od jutra, pomalo nisam mogla sjediti ni lezati, pasalo mi je samo setanje. Tek poslije rucka su se pojacali, ali jos nisam mjerila jer mi se cinilo nepravilno. Oko 16,17h su bili na 5-8min. naglo. Otusirala sam se i na moje iznenadjenje sve je stalo. Oko 20h je pocelo ponovo,zatvorila sam se u mracnu sobu i na krevetu bila na koljenima i dlanovima, cetveronoske, ljuljuskala se... Tako mi je najvise odgovaralo,ali kako su trudovi bili sve jaci opet sam setala. Uskoro i prokrvarila, vodenjak nije puknuo i krenuli u bolnicu. U autu trudovi 3-5min. Dosli u bolnicu i rodila za 1h  :Smile:  otvorena sam bila 9cm! Nisam mogla vjerovati. Porod za pozeljeti  :Smile:

----------


## andreja

*mašnice* sad ili sam propustila ili si to sad prvi put navela da si rodila? čestitam od srca,i baš mi je drago da si imala divan i kratak porod...maloj bebi sve naj,naj!!! :Preskace uze:

----------


## alkemicar

mašnice  :Zaljubljen: 
pa ni ja do sada nisam vidjela ovo
čestitam od srca
i zaista porod za poželjeti koliko vidim

----------


## Malamaya

evo da se i ja javim s pitanjem. sad sam u 39.tjednu već duže vrijeme osjećam svakodnevno kontrakcije ( u zadnje vrijeme znaju i pošteno bolit) otvorena sam 1.5cm i uglavnom čekam da se nešto konkretno počne događat. danas me cijeli dan nekako čudno stišće u guzi, nije da boli, nego nekako kao da moram kakat, a ne moram i zna me uz to prat lagana bol uleđima, ali ništa jako i ne baš redovito. jel se to beba samo spušta ili su to nekakvi uvodni trudovi? pliiiiz pomoć

----------


## Malamaya

evo me opet. po noći je krenulo redovito bolit u leđima i trbuhu, pa naizmjenično, ali ne prejako. probudilo me je, ali podnošljivo je. za sad je isto, dakle bol se ne pojačava i dalje je na nekih 10 min. čekam hoće li krenut ili prestat. jel moguće da me tako dugo drže početni trudovi? il su to samo lažnjaci?

----------


## alkemicar

moguće je koliko ja znam
taj prvi dio i traje najduže, a posebno kod prvorotkinja

----------


## Malamaya

zasad je još uvijek isto. tu i tamo zna jače zabolit. vidjet ćemo...

----------


## alkemicar

ima li kakvih novosti?
jesi išla u bolnicu?

----------


## Malamaya

ej, nisam još uvijek nikakve promjene, sutra sam na pregledu pa ćemo vidjet šta će reć.izgleda da su ipak lažnjaci, ali još uvijek ih osjetim, blizu je porod pa se valjda tijelo malo intenzivnije priprema

----------


## alkemicar

i ja sam sutra na pregledu.. nas dvije smo tu negdje što se termina tiče
i mene su mučili ti lažnjaci zadnjih prad dana, al bih se strpila i pričekala da vidim hoće li postati pravilni ili ne
ipak je bila lažna uzbuna
i meni je ovo prvo dijete pa ti nism bila od neke pomoći, al uzdajmo se u to da ćemo sigurno 'znati' kad krene  :Grin: 
vidjet ćemo šta doktor kaže sutra 
ja sam danas 39+4

----------


## Malamaya

ma ja se isto baš ne želim žurit u bolnicu, dok ne postanu ne podnošljivi, ne idem nikam :Smile:  ja sam sutra točno 39! baš smo blizu, fora :Smile:  gdje ćeš ić rodit? ja spadam u merkur, tak da sam i sutra tamo na pregledu

----------


## alkemicar

Ja sam ti u Dubrovniku draga. U ponedjeljak je bio prvi, a sutra tek drugi pregled u bolnici.
Do sada sam trudnoću vodila kod svog soc ginekologa
U ponedjeljak sam bila prst otvorena, sve ok s bebom, glavom prema dolje, ali bez naznaka da bi porod trebao nastupiti prije vremena (iako
nikad ne znaš naravno). Vidjet ćemo što sutra kaže. Mislim da bi trebao raditi ctg i pregled

Za Merkur sam čula pohvale. Nadam se da ćeš imati dobro iskustvo kod njih
Ako se ne varam, tamo su nešto i renovirali

----------


## Malamaya

ništa novo na pregledu! mali se ipak ne da van :Smile:  makar mi je kolegica koja je nedavno rodila da je nju isto tako bolilo u leđima i trbuhu jedno 3 dana prije poroda, priprema se, neka! 
ja sam zasad stvarno zadovoljna s merkurom. doktori i sestre koje sam do sad upoznala na pregledima su mi skroz super, nadam se da će mi se i na porodu potrefit dobra ekipa.
čuvaj se!

----------


## alkemicar

ni kod mene ništa nova.
jedino što mi je sutra termin i sutra trebam opet na pregled i onda vjerojatno svaka 2-3 dana gledati plodnu vodu
stanje je skroz nepromijenjeno
ja još uvijek povremeno imam lažnjake
znaju onako solidno boliti, al nakon nekog vremena prestanu
nemam namjeru ići u bolnicu dok baš ne bude trebalo

----------


## Malamaya

joj toi mene čeka za tjedan dana, svaka 2-3 dana u bolnicu. nekko se nadam da ću to izbjeć. mene isto još uvijek drže ti lažnjaci i isto nemam namjeru ić u bolnicu dok god mogu normalno funkcionirat. držim ti fige da se što prije lažnjaci pretvore u prave!!

----------


## alkemicar

Danas smo se iz bolnice vratili napola obavljenog  posla. Ctg je uredan  što mi je trenutno najbitnije
Ja i dalje  otvorena jedva za taj prst
Ali kako cerviks uopće nije omekšao, pa to  sve nije još spremno, nije dr uspio napraviti amnioskopiju
Čak me i  zarezao slučajno pincetom pa sam malo držala tampon dok krvarenje nije  prošlo,
al plodnu vodu nije mogao vidjeti. Opet za 2 dana idemo i ovo  nanovo  :Undecided:  :Undecided:

----------


## Malamaya

ajoj, uopće ne zvuči fora. držim ti fige da za dva dana prođe sve ok i bez tampona. glavno da je ctg ok!

----------


## Malamaya

evo da se javim. rodila sam 13. 7. u merkuru, velikog dečka 0d 3900 i 52. porod je prošao super, malo se odužio ali nije strašno bolio sve se to da izdržat. rezali su me, ali nas je zato doktorica super zašila i to bez imalo boli, a Borna je bio na meni cijelo vrijeme poslije poroda dok je posteljica izlazila i dok su me  šivali! pustili su nas doma nakon dva dana jersam se dobro oporavila i malac je zdrav. sad uživamo.
krenula sam u bolnicu kad su mi trudovi bili na 5 min, ali nisu bili jaki, pa ja čak i nisam htjela ić ali muž je radio paniku :Smile:  rodila sam tek 12 h poslije :Smile:  u bolnici je bilo super, dali su mi da šetam i puno su mi pomagali i osoblje merkura je stvarno za svaku pohvalu!

----------


## srechyca

ja sam na termin isla na kontrolu u 12h nije bilo trudova..u 16h su poceli trudovi u 19h sam vec bila u bolnici..a u 23:55 sam rodila..imala sam srece da sam se brzo otvarala i rodila malu Lunu od 4030 grama..bez rezanja  :Smile:

----------


## kate_kate

evo i mene!! 

redovito vas citam , al sad imam za podijeliti svoju situaciju , sutra punim 38. tjedan sve je ok, danas sam bila na kontrolnom ctgu i pokazao mi je trudove svakih 6-7 min te kad me je dok isao pregledati otvorena 2 prsta . moram naglasiti da sam jucer (dan prije bila u trudnickoj) nije bilo trudova i bila jedva prohodna za prst!!! dakle sve se izdogađalo u 24 sata! on predlozio da ostanem u bolnici ja odmah odbila s obzirom da trudove uopce ne osjecam i nije mi do lezanja u predrađaoni!! sto se tice mene imam zadnjih 24 sata lagane , kao menstrualne bolove, i to je to za sad!
dok rekao jutros da se vidimo tijekom dana na porodu ja sva sretna otisla iz bolnice u nadi da ce se moja curka danas pojaviti međutim i dalje je sve isto , bez jakih trudova, tj. bez ikakvog reda i ujednacenosti!! samo se pojavila lagana krvava sluz nakon pregleda...in tako ja i dalje hodam i skakucem po lopti..........sad lagano razmisljam da trebam ici u bolnicu il da i dalje cekam doma jake trudove il bar puknuce vodenjaka....???

javite se ako ima tko kakav savijet...???

hvala curke unaprije

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

:Smile:  znači, ovako nekako:

- ako pukne vodenjak i tekućina je bistra, nema žurbe, polako u bolnicu. Ako je mutna, zelenkasta - onda brzo u bolnicu. U svakom slučaju, na tečaju su nam rekli da od puknuća vodenjaka ne bi trebalo proći više od 12 sati do poroda... 

- a što znači imati redovite trudove? Zapamtila sam s tečaja da je siguran znak početka poroda kad su 3-4 truda u deset minuta i svaki traje 80-90 sekundi? Otprilike.. Je li to to? Je li tada već za biti u bolnici?

Nama su na tečaju govorili da prvorotkinje često dolaze prije vremena. Čini mi se super savjet ovdje da se tuširam jer topla voda umiruje.. Pa ako se smiri - znači nije još vrijeme?

----------


## S2000

kad ti budu 3-4 truda u 10 minuta vjerujem da ces vec biti u bolnici i spremna za porod  :Smile: 

Ja sam svoje trudove zapisivala. Znaci pocme trud- pogledam na sat i zapisem npr 17:43. Sljedeci opet zapisem i sa strane napisem razliku. Ta razlika je bila najprije satima dok su jos bili neredoviti, pa sve cesce i cesce. Popodne je to bilo svako 10-15 minuta, a navecer je razmak bio ispod 10 minuta. Buduci da mi je bolnica blizu, cekala sam da razmak bude na 5 minuta izmedju trudova i onda sam posla u rodliste.  Naravno, nekad je to 4 minute, nekad 6, ne mora biti tocno u sekundu. 
Jako sam sretna jer nisam odmah trčala u bolnicu, vec kuci odradila veliki dio trudova, spremajuci se, deplirajuci, vecera i sl. Tako da sam provela sat u predradaoni i sat u radaoni sto je super!

Napominjem da mi je to bio prvi porod i da mi tad jos nije pukao vodenjak.
Na trudnickom su tecaju rekli da kad su dva truda u 10 minuta da se krene u rodiliste (ako ste dalje onda i ranije)

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Hvala ti na objašnjenju, *S2000*, baš mi je to trebalo. Meni treba cca 20-30 minuta do bolnice, ali isto bih željela što više odraditi kod kuće. Super, hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## S2000

hehe, nemoj se striktno drzati mog iskustva, znas da je svaka trudnoca i porod drukciji  :Smile: 
ne bi htjela da rodis u autu jer je s2000 napisala to i to :D

Moj savjet je da slusas svoje tijelo, jer ces znati (''ćutit češ''). A ako i dodes preprerano u bolnicu, uvijek se mozes vratiti kuci  :Smile:

----------


## lukava puščica

ne kužim ovaj odgovor m.odenta s pupkovinom i ispadanje, 1. put čujem za to. zašto je to toliko opasno?

----------


## Beti3

Kroz pupkovinu idu krvne žile koje hrane bebu, ako pupkovina ispade pored glavice u vaginu, u času kad glavica uđe u porođajni kanal, potpuno stisne pupkovinu i prekine protok krvi u njoj. Sad znaš zašto je opasno, ali nemoj misliti na to. Vrlo je rijetko, događa se tek ako pukne vodenjak, a glavica je još visoko, a to je obično kod instrumentalnog prokidanja vodenjaka. Prirodno se gotovo ne može dogoditi. I, da bi se glavica skroz spustila treba biti maternica otvorena. 

Bez straha. Gotovo zanemariva komplikacija, a ako si već u rodilištu, lako će pomoći. :Heart:

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

> ...Jako sam sretna jer nisam odmah trčala u bolnicu, vec kuci odradila veliki dio trudova, spremajuci se, deplirajuci, vecera i sl. Tako da sam provela sat u predradaoni i sat u radaoni sto je super!


Draga S2000,
hvala ti na savjetima, bili su super! Tek sada stižem odgovoriti, malo mi je trebalo da uhvatim korak s bebicom  :Zaljubljen: 

Dakle, poput tebe, i ja sam veeliki dio trudova odradila kući..doduše, mislila sam na početku da se radi o lažnim trudovima, ali negdje kad ih je bilo moguće samo prodisavati, odlučili smo se za odlazak u bolnicu.. a kad mi je puknuo vodenjak - bili smo sigurni.  :Grin: 

Uglavnom, oko 00,20 smo došli u KBC Rijeka, odradili prijavu, pregled i u 01,20 se rodio moj mišić.. bez klistira, bez epiduralne, ali nažalost i bez kade (nije bilo vremena, a i jedan mi se nalaz nije stigao popraviti jer je bebence odlučilo uraniti) ili stolčića.. I, ipak mi je učinjena epiziotomija, ali oporavak je bio brz i bezbolan..  I sada imam malog, glasnog, gladnog debeljkovića!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## S2000

Super Sunshine, cestitam na super brzom porodu i bebici  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ja nisam bila klasicna prvorotka posto sam imala porod tj. pobacaj u 24 tj. sa prvom bebom pa nisu ni doktori ni ja znali kako da me tretiraju. U drugoj trudnocI sam imala visoko prsnuce vodenjaka, voda je samo kapala cijeli dan, otisla sam u bolnicu navecer oko 18 h jer me brinulo to curenje a i bila sam vec 41 tj. Na ctg trudovi, ja ne osjecam nista, 4 prsta otvorena. Ostavili me tamo s navodnim trudovima i rekli da cu rodit ujutro. Prvi trudovi koje sam osjetila dosli su u 23.30, bili prva dva na 10 min, sljedeca 2 na 5 min i onda odmah krenuli na 3 s tim da su bili strasno bolni. Pregled oko 1.30, otvorena 8 prstiju i u radaonu. Rodila u 4.00 veeelikog decka od 4060 g bez ijednog sava  :Smile: 
Brine me drugi porod posto cu sad vec bit maltene trecerotka a straaasno bi htjela u Varazdin al me strah da necu stic. Budem li rodila u autu i natjerala MM-a da me porodi mislim da vise nikad nece pricat samnom  :Laughing:

----------


## tua

Prvi put nakon 12 sati došla prerano, drugi put nakon 5 skoro prekasno. Treći put ću ostat u krevetu :Wink: 
Koksy, nije Vž krasan kao nekada, ali ako imaš želju...možda da kreneš na prvi znak, pa tamo negdje piješ kavu s mužem dok ne vidiš da je to to.  :Grin:

----------


## S2000

> kad ti budu 3-4 truda u 10 minuta vjerujem da ces vec biti u bolnici i spremna za porod 
> 
> Ja sam svoje trudove zapisivala. Znaci pocme trud- pogledam na sat i zapisem npr 17:43. Sljedeci opet zapisem i sa strane napisem razliku. Ta razlika je bila najprije satima dok su jos bili neredoviti, pa sve cesce i cesce. Popodne je to bilo svako 10-15 minuta, a navecer je razmak bio ispod 10 minuta. Buduci da mi je bolnica blizu, cekala sam da razmak bude na 5 minuta izmedju trudova i onda sam posla u rodliste.  Naravno, nekad je to 4 minute, nekad 6, ne mora biti tocno u sekundu. 
> Jako sam sretna jer nisam odmah trčala u bolnicu, vec kuci odradila veliki dio trudova, spremajuci se, deplirajuci, vecera i sl. Tako da sam provela sat u predradaoni i sat u radaoni sto je super!
> 
> Napominjem da mi je to bio prvi porod i da mi tad jos nije pukao vodenjak.
> Na trudnickom su tecaju rekli da kad su dva truda u 10 minuta da se krene u rodiliste (ako ste dalje onda i ranije)



Radja li itko uskoro  :Smile: 

Jel drugi put ide brze?
Ja nekako kao da prizeljkujem da sve ide polako, da imam vremena za sve spremiti, finalno pocistiti kucu i igrati se s prvorodenim... 

38.tj kuca na vrata, a ja ni krevetic nemam...  

U prvoj trudnoci me bilo malo strah sto ako porod krene kuci ili u autu, sto sa pupcanom i te stvari...

A sad nekako kao da mi je ok ako se i to dogodi... Pupcanu ne treba ni rezati saznah nedavno (onda je sve lako, haha)...

Ovaj put necu zapisivati trudove, ima sad aplikacija za mobitel  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Ide li drugi put brze?  :Smile:  Moj osobni dojam je: da, ide brze. Pogotovo prvi dio, ali to su i dalje sati.

----------


## XENA

S2000 baš si hrabra-smirena
Meni je za drugog bebača bilo sve spremno puno prije 38 tjedna pošto sam računala da sam sa 38 u terminu i da akcija može krenuti svaki dan!
Nisam imala mira dok sve nije na svom mjestu.
sa prvim djetetom mi je nažalost porod induciran tako da ne znam kako bi to išlo i koliko trajalo da nije. 
Sa drugim je sve bilo expresno , osjetilo kako mi curka plodna voda oko 6 ujutro , trudove neke nisam osjetila, planirala sam ostati doma do zadnjega ali sam se ustrarila kada sam vidjela krv (kasnije saznala da je to normalno).
U rodilište sam došla 8 prstiju otvorena srećicu rodila u 45 minuta

----------


## S2000

A imam ja spremno skoro sve ostalo, al taj krevetic nas nece pa nece  :Smile: 

Sad moram izvaditi i robu dugih rukava za sve nas, koja je u spejs begovima ispod kreveta. Bas prevrtljivo vrijeme za poci roditi, ne znas treba li dugi ili kratki rukav (na jugu je kod nas trenutno ljeto). 

Kad mi je posao sluzni cep u prvoj trudnoci i kad sam vidila krv, posla sam i ja na pregled. Ali kako tad jos nije bilo trudova- rekla sam im da zivim jako blizu i da me puste kuci.
Pa sam rodila dan iza toga...

----------


## S2000

Sta je ovo?? Tri truda u 15 minuta, bas buran pocetak. Nadam se da ce se smiriti i da cu odspavati,  inace bi ja mogla lagano put pod noge...

----------


## S2000

Vraga spavanje, trudovi odmah na 3 minute i ja vec rodila  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Vraga spavanje, trudovi odmah na 3 minute i ja vec rodila


Ajme, nasmijala si me, dva puta sam morala procitati.

Cestitam!

----------


## jarčica

*S2000* Čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta

> Vraga spavanje, trudovi odmah na 3 minute i ja vec rodila


 :Laughing: 
 :Klap:  Bravo!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Muma

*S2000* ma savršeno! Čestitam ti od srca! Mazi bebu i nek joj je zdravo i veselo djetinjstvo!

----------


## XENA

> Vraga spavanje, trudovi odmah na 3 minute i ja vec rodila


Vauuu , porod za poželjeti!
Čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## nanimira

:Laughing:  zakooon!

Uživajte!

----------


## Apsu

Čekaj, znači moguće je odmah imat trudove i odmah roditi.. zbunjena sam jakooo ahahha.. čestitaaam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## XENA

> Čekaj, znači moguće je odmah imat trudove i odmah roditi.. zbunjena sam jakooo ahahha.. čestitaaam!!!


moguće , i meni se to dogodilo  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

S2000, kojom brzinom munje!!

Čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Apsu, moguce je, ali rijetko za prvorotku  :Smile: 
Iako, ima i toga...

----------


## Ginger

Mene bas muci taj trenutak kad krenuti
Moj drugi porod (vbac) je djelomicno bio koma jer sam dosla prerano (klasicna boljka "prvorotke")
Ne zelim doci prerano, al me kopka carski, tj.oziljak i da se tu ne bi nesto iskompliciralo
Mislim, znam da je to jako rijetko, ali ipak
A znam da i ne zelim iskustvo proslog poroda i sve intervencije koje sam dobila, kako porod ne bi trajao "predugo" (moralo se zavrsiti do kraja smjene, jel...)
Nadam se da cu znati prepoznati pravi trenutak
I da nece poceti puknucem vodenjaka, kao prvi koji je bio carski...
Ne trazim puno, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Nama je patronažna rekla da se u zadnje vrijeme češće žene porađaju kod kuće jer one ne znaju prepoznati trudove ili pak budu toliko jaki i brzi da uopće ne stignu do rodilišta  :Smile: . Mislim,nije pravilo i nisu sve ali da je dosta viši broj nego zadnjih par godina ( tko zna,možda žene to namjerno hehe)

----------


## Lutonjica

pa mislim, normalno da je namjerno, ima sve više kućnih porođaja jer nas je sve više koje shvaćamo koliko je to dobro za bebe i nas
ne mogu vjerovat da patronažna stvarno vjeruje da je to zato što žene eto odjednom više ne prepoznaju trudove 

btw, meni su dva od tri porođaja počela puknućem vodenjaka, oba su bila vaginalna, a jedan od njih kućni. zašto misliš da pucanje vodenjaka podrazumijeva carski? to je skroz normalan početak poroda, ništa patološki niti za bojati se

----------


## *mamica*

Lutonjice, govoriš o asistiranom kućnom porodu?

----------


## Lutonjica

ako misliš na moj, da, bio je asistiran

----------


## Ginger

Ma ne Lut, ne mislim da je pucanje videnjaka patolosko, nije zato bio carski
Al ako mi pocne pucanjem vodenjaka, necu se usuditi bas dugo ostati doma
A ne zelim doci preranooooo

Zapravo, malo sam se us*ala od straha, al o tome cu na drugoj temi

----------


## Ginger

Me je, mos mislit kak sve viserotke redom ne kuze da su poceli trudovi
Meni ovo vise zvuci kao zastrasivanje prvorotki, kao nemojte predugo cekati (kad vas u bolnici ceka cijeli niz intervencija, u vecini slucajeva nepotrebnih - ima naravno i onih koje su nuzne)

----------


## sarasvati

Ja želim biti hrabra i što duže ostati kod kuće!   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Ja želim biti hrabra i što duže ostati kod kuće!


I ja isto  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Ja želim biti hrabra i što duže ostati kod kuće!


I ja, al onda mi mama priča da je mene rodila tako da su joj odjednom krenuli trudovi, bez naznaka uopće, nije stigla popiti kavu, došla je do bolnice i rodila za 15 minuta.. S bratom su ju trudovi ulovili, stigla je popiti kavu, došla u bolnicu i rodila za 10 minuta.. pa nek sad ja znam.. 100 žena, 100 priča, ja sam već sad bip od straha  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nanimira

Ma nebuš Apsu, vidjet ćeš da kako se termin približava da ćeš nekako biti sve više cool po pitanju poroda, ja sam se baš jako bojala prije, da kak ću ja to,da si uopće ne mogu zamisliti da rađam vaginalno,pa paranoje ako se pokakam tokom poroda, pa što ako tlak/šećer/voda i sl. krenu stvarat cirkuse  pred kraj trudnoće a sad mi je važno samo da je bebimira živa i zdrava i da ju rodim. Ne znam, nešto se posloži u glavi i postaneš skroz smirena po pitanju toga. I ti hormončeki rade svoje.  Mene je stvarno više strah intervencija i cirkusa u bolnicama nego samog čina poroda.

----------


## Apsu

Ma ja sam zapravo od početka smirena što se samog poroda tiče, ne bojim se tog samog čina.. Sad me jedino paranoja što ako ja hoću biti što duže doma a otvorena sam već za porod.. makar i to ću nekako znati.. Mene strah onog nakon, to mi se svi smiju, kad dijete dođe doma- kaj s njim?  :Grin:  hahaah

----------


## Beti3

> Ja želim biti hrabra i što duže ostati kod kuće!


Veća ti je hrabrost ići u rodilište ranije, nego biti doma. Gledaj tako na to.
 Sigurnije je i za tebe i za tvoje dijete da hrabrost iskažeš odgovornim ponašanjem i odeš tamo gdje imaju sve što treba. Pa makar sjedila u kafiću ispred rodilišta dok budeš mogla sjediti  :Wink: . Samo neka si na 5 minuta od rađaone.

----------


## duma

Ja sam sa prvim došla prerano  :Smile:  - tako mi je babica odmah rekla. A zašto? Pa jednostavno jer su mi trudovi odjednom došli na 5 min. pa sam ostala na paff! i požurila u rodilište. Ovaj puta, kroz koji tjedan, ne planiram ici tako :D
Uglavnom,prve  trudove sam osjetila oko 01h u noci, u 03h otisla u bolnicu, u 08i30 rodila. Od 07h sam bila na dripu.

----------


## Muma

Moja frendica je rodila prošli tjedan, vodenjak puknuo u 23h, došla u 00.30 u bolnicu i smjestili su je u krevet do jutra, otvorena 1 prst pa drip...rodila u 15h.
Cimerici jučer ujutro puknuo vodenjak, došla odmah, otvorena 2 prsta i bez bolova. Smjestili je u sobu, pregledali tek oko 17.30-18.00, otvorena 6-7 prstiju i prebacili u rađaonu. 
Eto, tek informacije za one koje žele biti hrabre i ostati doma. Ja nemam više pojma kaj ću ako pukne vodenjak. Sestra je jučer rekla da treba doći odmah  :neznam:  Svi znamo da treba ići odmah ako je plodna voda zmućena, ali ako je bistra  :Predaja:  Samo znam da mi nije u interesu doći prerano.

----------


## S2000

Neke stvari ne mozete znati unaprijed, koliko se god pripremale i koliko god planirale. Vidjet cete kad vam pukne vodenjak ili dobijete trudove sto i kako dalje. Da li zuriti, da li cekati... To ce se dogadati vama i vasem tijelu, imat cete osjecaje i potrebe... Onda cete korak po korak odluciti kako dalje... Da li skuhat kavu ili pozuriti u bolnicu. Sto moze biti -
1. da dodete prerano - pa uvijek mozete pitati da prosetate, vratite se kuci, popijete kavu u kaficu... 
2. Da dodete prekasno i rodite doma ili u autu (a ni to nije kraj svijeta) ova opcija je manje vjerojatna.

Ja sam prije poroda muzu isprintala i zaljepila povis stola upute za Sto ako porod krene doma/u autu, pa sam bila mirnija.

Ovo sto spominjete za neciju mamu sto je jedva kavu popila i dosla u bolnicu i rodila za 10 min- to je super, vidis kako joj je tijelo dalo znak da pozuri, ipak je stigla  :Smile: 

Ja sam s prvim uspjela za vrijeme trudova i ispeci kokos i oribati pod i cistiti cijeli dan kucu, a drugi porod sam uspjela srknuti par gutljajeva caja prije nego sam otisla u bolnicu  :Smile: 

A i tamo sam osluskivala tijelo u predradaoni i kad sam osjetila da se beba spusta ka izlazu i da me trud boli od stomka do koljena - zvala sam primalje da cu roditi i da je vrijeme da odem u radjaonu. 4 minute iza toga sam rodila (ovo je bilo za drugi porod, u prvom nisam znala kako bole trudovi pred kraj jer ne znas kad je kraj)  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

A iza mene su dosle dvije rodilje sa hitnom pomoci u, jer su jurile sa obliznjih otoka, a sve su docekale radjaonu, nijedna nije rodila u vozilu hitne  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Ja i Muma zivimo doslovce 2-3 minute od rodilista (maksimalno 5 i to hodajuci)
I nije bas da cemo zakasniti jer smo predaleko
Poanta je da ne zelim doci prerano
Prosli put jesam i jos vucem traume od tog poroda i nepotrebnih intervencija
Eeee, da su bar mene poslali u sobu ili da sam se okrenula doma, ah...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ma ne Lut, ne mislim da je pucanje videnjaka patolosko, nije zato bio carski
> Al ako mi pocne pucanjem vodenjaka, necu se usuditi bas dugo ostati doma
> A ne zelim doci preranooooo
> 
> Zapravo, malo sam se us*ala od straha, al o tome cu na drugoj temi



aaaaa
skroz sam te krivo shvatila

kod većine žena pravo vrijeme za otići u rodilište jest ono kad od trudova više ne možete pričati, niti previše razmišljati
dokle god možete kuhati ručak, piti kavu, pričati na telefon s frendicama kak imate trudove, razmišljati kaj trebate ponijeti .... još je prerano
naravno, ima i onih kojima ide jako brzo, ali takve su rijetke. također, to su uglavnom laki porodi pa ako vam se i desi doma ili u autu, sve će najvjerojatnije biti u redu.

----------


## Lutonjica

naravno, sve ovisi i koliko ste daleko od rodilišta...
ali da ja planiram u rodilište, i da se bojim doći prerano, a opet i da ne bude prekasno, i živim dulje od pola sata od rodilišta, vjerojatno bih otišla u neki park ili kod frendice koja živi bliže rodilišta ili recimo u kafić u bolnici u kojoj mislim roditi LOL, i tamo bih onda dočekala taj trenutak kad jedva mogu govoriti od trudova i onda bih ušla u rodilište

----------


## gizolito

e da li se beba obavezno umiri kad krenu trudovi ili se i dalje riče?
mene je krenulo šerafiti kao da ću dobiti mjesečnicu oko 18 iako ne bih baš rekla da me križa nešto posebno bole. čini mi se da bi to trebalo biti to jer pripremni me nisu nikad bolili.
no maleni se i dalje uporno rita. s obzirom da žene pričaju kako im se bebe ne javljaju kad krene porod, da li ima kakvih drugačijih iskustava?

----------


## Lutonjica

ne mora se beba umiriti, neke se ritaju cijelo vrijeme

----------


## leonisa

moja se ritala skoro do samog kraja i trudovi mi nisu bili nista nasprem njenih udaraca  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

bol kao da ćeš dobiti mjesečnicu je dobar početak  :Smile:  ali dokle god ti sjediš za kompom i pišeš postove i razmišljaš je li to to, ima još vremena  :Smile:

----------


## gizolito

onda dobro! mislim da ne bum sad mogla zaspati od uzbuđenja!
osim naravno ako sve prestane  :Cool:

----------


## leonisa

probaj se opustiti i ne misliti jel to to. 
jer kad to bude TO neces razmisljati vec znati, a ako to slijedi trebat ce ti snage, stoga- spavaj  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Da sam stvarno cekala TO, tj. trenutak kad vise nisam mogla govoriti/razmisljati/sto vec... valjda bih jos bila trudna?  :lool:  Zapravo, ok, rodila bih u garazi, jer kad je dosla zuta minuta, Debeli je iskliznuo van. Sve ovo prije je bilo, onako - meni nista jasno.

----------


## nanimira

Super su mi savjeti da tokom trudova sjedimo u kafiću i pijemo kavu ili da si doma skuhamo  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

*Apsu*, ali vidiš kako je mama znala ipak da krenuti u rodilište i stigla na vrijeme. Dakle, genetski si predodređena da znaš  :Laughing: 

Mene ne muči toliko sam porod, nekako si mislim: kako i sve žene, tako ću i ja. Ali ovo što nanimira kaže, nemir mi stvara mogućnost da se tamo moram puno boriti za svoje male želje.

*Beti3*, namjera mi je i biti odgovorna, zato nekako i mislim kako ću prerano završiti u rodilištu jer neću znati pravo vrijeme za doći. A zašto ne želim doći prerano, upravo da me ne obrade kao jednu prvorotkinju.  :Embarassed: 

*Lutonjica*, imat ću i na pameti ovo što si rekla: dok mogu obavljati stvari - prerano je  :Smile: 

*gizolito*, ii.. i...?  :Smile:

----------


## gizolito

okupala sam se pogledala dal je sve u svojoj torbi i otišla spavati.
sanjala sam kako brojim i zapisujem trudove... i onda su prestali  :Laughing: 
tako da smo još uvijek u jednom komadu.
imam danas redovan pregled pošto smo napunili 41tt - bumo vidjeli što će doktor reči

a jučer me čak bila i trčkalica ulovila... ahhhh

----------


## anđeo26012013

> Ma ja sam zapravo od početka smirena što se samog poroda tiče, ne bojim se tog samog čina.. Sad me jedino paranoja što ako ja hoću biti što duže doma a otvorena sam već za porod.. makar i to ću nekako znati.. Mene strah onog nakon, to mi se svi smiju, kad dijete dođe doma- kaj s njim?  hahaah


haha imamo istih problema,ja se pak bojim primit malu bebu u ruke,a svi mi vele da dobiš jednostavno osjećaj,kako,što treba raditi

----------


## gizolito

sve moje dileme kada krenuti u bolnicu su se riješile - odgovor: u srijedu navećer. 
puknuo mi je vodenjak i čula sam ga (neki zvuk između crijeva i otvaranja pjenušca :Laughing: )
ubrzo krenuli trudovi i ispao čep. 
otuširala sam se i krenula u bolnicu.
2 sata kasnije su mi trudovi bili pravilni na 5 minuta.
rodila nakon 9 sati  :Grin: 
štruca sad spava snom pravednika pored mene  :Love:

----------


## Lotta

> sve moje dileme kada krenuti u bolnicu su se riješile - odgovor: u srijedu navećer. 
> puknuo mi je vodenjak i čula sam ga (neki zvuk između crijeva i otvaranja pjenušca)
> ubrzo krenuli trudovi i ispao čep. 
> otuširala sam se i krenula u bolnicu.
> 2 sata kasnije su mi trudovi bili pravilni na 5 minuta.
> rodila nakon 9 sati 
> štruca sad spava snom pravednika pored mene


Ma bravo!! Čestitam!!

----------


## S2000

Bravo  :Smile:  cestitam !

----------


## Apsu

čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## nanimira

Juhu! Čestitke...

Mene nešto šarafi cijeli dan, od negdje 9 ujutro samo je strašno vremenski nepravilno, izmjenjuju se BH stezanja+onaj osjećaj pravih trudova-dakle pritisak i žarenje jednom u leđa,jednom u donji dio trbuha, sva sam si neka  :neznam: , nit mi se sjedi,nit leži,nit spava, ona energija nije prestala navirat ali bitno da sam ja danas spekla marinirano pile,krumpir,salatu,pospremila cijelu kuću i još ispekla kolač prije sat vremena :D 

Razmišljam da se poseksam s mužem da se možda definira situacija  :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Haha nanimira, ti si meni tolko simpaticna :D samo cekam kad ces se vise prestat gnijezditi, ne javit se par dana i onda nas obradovat sa lijepim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Javit ce se ona i radjaone  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Čestitam, gizolito!  :Very Happy: 

nanimira, u akciju!   :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Evo mene, nisam rodila  :Razz: 
Cijelu noć sam doduše presjedila na wcu čisteći se od ostataka ručka hehe, čitam sad da su neke žene imale i te vrste "čistki" prije poroda. A danas je red za TA, tko zna,možda me i ostave.
Puse svima!

----------


## Muma

*nanimira*  :Very Happy:  javi se, nemoj da čekamo  :Grin:

----------


## Lotta

> Evo mene, nisam rodila 
> Cijelu noć sam doduše presjedila na wcu čisteći se od ostataka ručka hehe, čitam sad da su neke žene imale i te vrste "čistki" prije poroda. A danas je red za TA, tko zna,možda me i ostave.
> Puse svima!


Da, ja sam isto prije drugog poroda pola dana presjedila na wc-u. Moglo bi to uskoro! Sretno!!

----------


## nanimira

Hvala vam, dugo to nekako sve traje s obzirom da sam prva stezanja osjetila preksinoć oko 22h,neke trudiće jučer od 9 ujutro pa nepravilno kroz dan, ali neka se sve odvija polako ako je tako potrebno. Meni se nikud ne žuri,beba nek si uzme vremena, sve je spremno i ostajemo do daljnjega zen.  :štrika: 

p.s. najbolji način kako sam skužila da bi ti bolovi mogli bit trudovi je upravo činjenica da tu vrstu bolova nisam osjetila zadnjih 9 mjeseci pa sam ih odmah skužila jer sam se već "odvikla",dakle tipični menstrualni bolovi, od pikanja i žiganja do žarenja i pečenja od donjeg dijela leđa pa sve prema donjem trbuhu. Beba je jako živahna još, spustila se ful nisko,vide mi se rebra  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Sad si i mene prisjetila nanimira i meni je počelo baš kao tipični menstrualni bolovi. :Love: 
I sad nakon 6 godina uvijek kad imam menstrualne bolove noću, sanjam da rađam. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rahela

ja ako dočekam da mi vodenjak pukne sam od sebe i još u rush our, nema šanse da stignem doć do bolnice

----------


## S2000

Meni vodenjaci nisu pucali... Prvog je izbusio doktor, a drugi je puknuo kad je beba izlazila  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

nisu ni meni puknuli sami, oba puta su ih probušili  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ali nakon bušenja vodenjaka rodila sam za sat i pol, a nešto manje imam do bolnice ako bude oko 16h :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

rahela, prekriži čvrsto noge. :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

rahela, ili uzmi sa sobom ručnike i dekicu, da se pokrijete ti i beba ako odluči izaći u autu  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

> rahela, prekriži čvrsto noge.


 :Grin: 




> rahela, ili uzmi sa sobom ručnike i dekicu, da se pokrijete ti i beba ako odluči izaći u autu


kad sam bila na zadnjem pregledu prije poroda s Korinom (sa 38 tjedana) dok je mužu rekao nek u auto preventivno stavi najlon na sjedala, deku i ručnike
tako da upozorenje sigurno vrijedi i za ovaj put (iako imamo još dovoljno vremena za pripremu) :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Jupiii! Cestitam!

Moj odlazak u rodiliste je ovaj put bio odreden i cinjenicom da su dvije osobe koje su trebale biti stand by za cuvanje starijeg ako porod krene po noci spavale precvrstim snom... Pa dok sam nasla nekog da u 3 ujutro dode... Malo je potrajalo... Ja bi rodila u autu da imam 2 sata voznje do bolnice, haha
Srecom imam 3 minute...

----------


## leonisa

> kad sam bila na zadnjem pregledu prije poroda s Korinom (sa 38 tjedana) dok je mužu rekao nek u auto preventivno stavi najlon na sjedala, deku i ručnike
> tako da upozorenje sigurno vrijedi i za ovaj put (iako imamo još dovoljno vremena za pripremu)


<3
koliko jos?  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

joj, puno papaštrumpf  :drama: 

službeni termin 28.2.
moj termin 20.2.

----------


## leonisa

taman dovoljno da ti ne bude zima ovu zimu  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

> Meni vodenjaci nisu pucali... Prvog je izbusio doktor, a drugi je puknuo kad je beba izlazila


Kaj nije to onda onaj posebni porod kad je beba u vodenjaku? Ne znam ima li posebno ime. Koliko znam, to je nešto najljepše za bebu.

----------


## Lutonjica

kad se beba rodi u vodenjaku, onda vodenjak uopće ne pukne, nego ga moraš probušiti nakon što se beba rodila
to nije isto kao pucanje vodenjaka dok beba izlazi

----------


## sarasvati

Ok, pobrkala ja.  :Embarassed:

----------


## S2000

Vako je kako Lutonjica kaze, to je kad se beba rodi s ocuvanim vodenjakom.

Moj je pukao pri izgonu bebe, ali slobodno moze ici pod rubriku "posebnost" ili "cudo" samim tim sto ga u nasem rodilistu nisu namjerno probusili vec su dopustili da tako radjam  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Dakle, koja ono bolnica? :D

----------


## S2000

Najjuznija u hr  :Smile:  
Sumnjam da ces tu haha

Isko bi mozda imala sobu s pogledom na more... Shit, trebala sam to stavit u plan poroda, da zelim pogled! (Btw nisam imala plan, to cu za trece).

----------


## anddu

Iako sam prenijela 5 dana kad su krenuli trudovi u 2 ujutro nisam bila sigurna da je to to. Jer sam imala lažne jedno dva tjedna prije pa sam mislila da su i ovo ti lažnjaci. Zaguglala da vidim iskustva, hodala po kući ko Baltazar, u 5 ujutro se otuširala i tad se u panici probudio muž. Rekla mu da u miru popije kavu i oušira se pa da možemo krenuti. I opet sam došla rano u 615 i to s mišlju kako će me vratiti doma jer to nije to  :Laughing: , u 9 ušla u rađaonu, rodila u 11.45. Trudovi se nisu ustalili nego su stalno varirali od 11 preko 7 do 5 minuta pa opet na 11... I da malena je cijelo vrijeme bila aktivna. A vodenjak mi bez upozorenja probušili  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sarasvati

A u kojem si gradu, bolnici rodila?

----------


## anddu

Dbk

----------


## sarasvati

Ta mi je na drugom kraju države  :Smile:

----------

